# ID IDQ 12" or Eclipse Titanium 12"



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

I just have some woofers laying around so I figured I would incorporate one of them into my house. I have 500w available.

Which would you choose and why? Boxes will be built to HT specs, mainly movies.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

ET for ht for sure....

why? that sucker goes really low and deep yet stays very accurate. Bring power though, the one that i had ate 900w all day and could of have taken alot more.


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

900w in home use??? Thats a **** ton of power in a house! 

The theater room is 24' long by 11' wide.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

wouldn't 500 wrms on that eclipse be plenty especially if its tuned to 20ish hertz?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

IIRC ET is a TC driver - TC9? 500w should be plenty. It should have more output than IDQ.


----------



## gompka (May 29, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> IIRC ET is a TC driver - TC9? 500w should be plenty. It should have more output than IDQ.


Agreed, for HT the Eclipse titanium will be much louder than idq.


----------

